# Some pictures from Cairo, Egypt



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

good pics. Too bad you didnt have more time there.


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures. I was curious to see the Cairo of today. well, lets say its chugging along.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice pics, thanks, Cairo seems like a huge fascinating urban chaos.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

cairo looks nice. i love how the palm trees go great with the architecture. i didn't expect that many skyscrapers. i think there is room for growth and improvement. a nicer skyline would prove to the world that cairo is the hub of northern africa.

now let's see those pyramid pictures!


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Its a very crazy place is Cairo.

I was there in 2003.


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

wow! nice  so lively and dense kay:


----------



## richardsonhomebuyers (May 6, 2005)

Very nice pictures. God I would love to go there some day. It has always been at the top of my list of places to visit.


----------



## PDXPaul (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow, very cool, amazing looking city. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

Quite impressive...


----------



## Hollandski_KGB (Nov 18, 2004)

the love lada's for sure over there


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Very nice pictures. One of my head managers at my work is Egyptian and from Cairo, and he wen't there and to Amsterdam for the Holidays. I envy him.


----------



## _Vega_ (Nov 4, 2005)

there are not much trees in the city. It looks kind of caotic but interesting.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Chaotic but unique, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

Unbelievable city. It's really an amazing experience.


----------



## minymina (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

15_00-15-00 by César Fernández, no Flickr



El Cairo by Álvaro Navarro Villamor, no Flickr



Cairo at Night by Katie Mullilns, no Flickr



Cairo2013-140 by Marcel Jud, no Flickr



Central Cairo by Francisco Anzola, no Flickr




_EGY6976-55 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, no Flickr


----------



## pija.grande.lechosa (Mar 13, 2020)

the most interesting of all the ugly cities in the world


----------



## Azmat (Nov 17, 2010)

pija.grande.lechosa said:


> the most interesting of all the ugly cities in the world


Cairo has some ugly places but it is by no means an ugly city, it has some of the most interesting architecture in the world. Check out the thread in my signature for pictures of places other than redbrick slums.


----------



## pija.grande.lechosa (Mar 13, 2020)

Azmat said:


> Cairo has some ugly places but it is by no means an ugly city, it has some of the most interesting architecture in the world. Check out the thread in my signature for pictures of places other than redbrick slums.


Cairo is an ugly city, but that's normal, most of the world's cities are ugly. My city, for example, Buenos Aires, is an ugly city too


----------



## Azmat (Nov 17, 2010)

pija.grande.lechosa said:


> Cairo is an ugly city, but that's normal, most of the world's cities are ugly. My city, for example, Buenos Aires, is an ugly city too


I guess that depends on your definition of ugly, it is a poorly managed and poorly planned city but it contains some real architectural gems and historic districts that, in my opinion, can give the most renowned cities in the world a run for their money. In my opinion, an ugly city is one that is devoid of character and history, and that certainly doesn't apply in the case of Cairo.


----------



## Azmat (Nov 17, 2010)

MAADI
CAIRO


Maadi, Cairo, Egypt by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


Maadi, Cairo, Egypt by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


Maadi, Cairo, Egypt by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


Maadi, Cairo, Egypt by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


Maadi, Cairo, Egypt by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


Maadi, Cairo, Egypt by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


Cairo, Egypt by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


Maadi by Wael Aboulsaadat, on Flickr




IMG_0636 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Maadi by Wael Aboulsaadat, on Flickr

Orange Beetle - Fall Colors by vagabondblogger, on Flickr​


----------



## Azmat (Nov 17, 2010)

Located on an island on the Nile between Cairo and Giza, Zamalek has historically been one of the most upscale residential districts in all of Egypt. This quaint section of Gezira Island is home to some of the most opulent palaces in all of Africa and the Middle East. 

ZAMALEK
CAIRO


Aisha Fahmy Neoclassical and its neighbor Gothic palace by Zeinab Mohamed, on Flickr


IMG_0009 by dranreb lepac, on Flickr

Only a few weeks to departure, I'm getting nostalgic about my view by Ruth, on Flickr


View over the Nile, Zamalek, Cairo, Egypt - Vue sur le Nil, Zamalek, Le Caire, Egypte by Laurent Saleh, on Flickr


P1130639 by Atanas Ivanov, on Flickr


_DSC5940 : dans le quartier Zamalek, Le Caire, Egypte by Pascal VU, on Flickr


Zamalek by michaelmc, on Flickr


Kairo Zamalek by Nuber, on Flickr

SOURCE










Untitled by Laurie-Rose Constant, on Flickr


Maison Thomas, Zamalek by Ted Swedenburg, on Flickr


To Tahrir التحرير تعالى كل كنتاكي by Hossam el-Hamalawy, on Flickr



137940 by WCities, on Flickr


The Old Trees of Zamalek, Cairo, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr


No parking on my street for 3 days in advance of the pope's visit by Ruth, on Flickr


Zamalek by Voluntary Amputation, on Flickr


IMG_9309_resize by Mostafa Mossaad, on Flickr


5th Classic Cars Meet by Amro Khaled, on Flickr


5th Classic Cars Meet by Amro Khaled, on Flickr
​


----------



## Azmat (Nov 17, 2010)

This district was founded by Belgian businessman Edouard "Baron" Empain in the very early the 20th century, today one of Cairo's fanciest districts. It is also home to his iconic palace, the Baron Empain Palace (or Le Palais Hindou), that was recently restored by the government and set to open as a museum. 

HELIOPOLIS
CAIRO


Cathedral of Our Lady of Heliopolis by Jennifer Pearce, on Flickr

SOURCE









SOURCE











SOURCE












SOURCE









SOURCE










Baghdad Street, Heliopolis by phellmon, on Flickr


Baghdad Street, Heliopolis by phellmon, on Flickr


Classical Cars of Cairo by Eihab Attia, on Flickr


design center cairo (korba) by shehab.hamad, on Flickr


Korba Festival - Korba Street by Adam Amin, on Flickr
​


----------



## Azmat (Nov 17, 2010)

The heart of Cairo and a remnant from Egypt's Belle Epoque. Construction of this district was started by Khedive Ismail, hence the name, who commissioned French architects, including the famous Haussmann, to build a modern city to rival those of Europe. Most of the buildings that stand there today weren't built during his reign though, but during the reign of his descendants.

DOWNTOWN/KHEDIVIAL CAIRO
CAIRO


















SOURCE


Le Caire - The Nile Ritz-Carlton by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr


Walking around Cairo by Tim Brown, on Flickr


_DSC2489 by BasiaBM, on Flickr


Al Tahrir Street, Cairo, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


Abdeen Palace Museum by m9mii13z, on Flickr


 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/mondayne/]Elliott Scott, on Flickr


Cairo-2487 by Oleg Chian, on Flickr


BN-QP507_egypt1_GR_20161103041029 by khalgha, on Flickr


Egyptian Museum & Royal Mummies Hall, Cairo, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


Museu do Cairo by Airton Morassi, on Flickr


Museu do Cairo by Airton Morassi, on Flickr

SOURCE





























Egypt - Cairo - Al-Gomhorya Square by Alexander Burakov, on Flickr



Downtown Cairo by Jess, on Flickr


Tony Clifton Circus_Mission Roosevelt_le Caire-84 by Sileks, on Flickr


The Davies Bryan Building, dark and imposing by Ruth, on Flickr


Downtown Cairo by Nguyen Manh 2021, on Flickr​


----------



## Azmat (Nov 17, 2010)

Cairo's eastern satellite city, founded in the 90s. It is very suburban and wealthy. It is a major hub for banking and financial services and it connects Cairo with the New Administrative Capital that is currently under construction.

NEW CAIRO

SOURCE











SOURCE












Festival city Cairo by 7_70, on Flickr

SOURCE











SOURCE











SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE











SOURCE











SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE


----------



## Azmat (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is another satellite city of Cairo, but this one is on the western end of Greater Cairo. 6th of October is the Egyptian equivalent of Silicon Valley. It houses Smart Village, home to major domestic, regional and international IT companies like Oracle, Telecom Egypt, IBM, Microsoft, Dell, Cisco, Huawei etc. The city is also home to Africa's largest mall, Mall of Egypt, with the first indoor skiing slope on the continent. An added bonus is that you can see the pyramids on the horizon almost everywhere in 6th of October. 

6TH OF OCTOBER
CAIRO

SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE


















SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE









SOURCE


----------



## Azmat (Nov 17, 2010)

The ancient city, encompasses the Roman-era settlements known as Coptic Cairo as well as the old settlements founded by the various dynasties that came to rule Egypt in the Middle Ages, most prominently Fustat, and later became mere districts of Cairo as the city grew to become one of the largest in the world at the time. Home to the oldest street in Cairo El Muizz Street, named after a Fatimid Sultan of Egypt. Old Cairo has one of the highest concentrations of medieval buildings in the world and is a UNESCO World Heritage site. This is the only place in the world where one can truly immerse oneself in this kind of setting.

Many parts of this area have fallen into disrepair and become slums essentially, but the entirety of Historic Cairo is undergoing a massive government-sponsored revitalization program that will see all of it transformed into a cultural and touristic hub. 

OLD CAIRO
CAIRO


Egypt_056 by Dimitris Antoniou, on Flickr


#Allah #thinking #Cairo #Egypt by abdelrhman abdelnaby, on Flickr


Elsultan Qulawon mosque at Al Muizz street (1) by Evgeny Gorodetskiy, on Flickr


Muizz Street by Ellys Utami, on Flickr


Unesco World Heritage Site, Islamic Cairo, Cairo, Egypt. by David Millican (Photoshop free zone), on Flickr


Al-Muizz Street Strolling by Noha Nabil, on Flickr


The colours of Old Cairo by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr


Khan El-Khalili by Elliott Scott, on Flickr


Khan El-Khalili by Elliott Scott, on Flickr


IMG_6983 (350 of 775) by Ryan Hipp, on Flickr


Cairo, Egypt by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


IMG_20190127_122730 by Mohsen Hadid, on Flickr


Egypt 13 by Robert Zaichkowski, on Flickr


IMG_20190127_140946 by Mohsen Hadid, on Flickr


IMG_20190127_142436 by Mohsen Hadid, on Flickr


IMG_20190127_122325 by Mohsen Hadid, on Flickr


Cairo by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr


Bab El Azab by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr


Salah El Din Al Ayouby Citadel by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr


Luxor & Cairo Egypt 2017. by Olivia Heredia, on Flickr


Cairo by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr


El-Ghoury 20171028-534 by Dalia Elleissy, on Flickr


Luxor & Cairo Egypt 2017. by Olivia Heredia, on Flickr


Saoud-D-166 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


Khan El-Khalili by Elliott Scott, on Flickr


The Church of St. George by hmilad, on Flickr


Egypt-390 by Joseph Parks, on Flickr


DSC_0130 by Spikey Gryphon, on Flickr


Cairo, Egypt by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr​


----------

